# Magee Retriever Products



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

hey guys, just wanted to brag about Lou and his products. just bought some holding blinds and had some other blinds custom made to hide my 8-shooter bumper boys. they are awesome!! the bb blinds are super easy to set up and held up great in the high winds training today. Seems to be hard to find quality service and products these days but Lou is doing it right! He had them made and ready for pick up in just a few days. make sure you all check out his products! thanks again Lou!!

Donny


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Thank you Donny for the kind words about my products!

Our products have been used in Master National Hunt Test, National, and Amateur National Championship. A large number of professional trainers have my products on their truck along with many clubs and serious amateur trainers. We think we make the best products on the market today! Our attention to quality of materials, ease of use, and longevity of the product is what separates us from other manufactures.


----------

